# How long does Clonazepam / Klonopin effect lasts?



## Abegg

I've read it in the Wikipedia, it says it have a half-life of 18–50 hours. 

When I went with my psychiatrist he told me the effect was of 6-8 hours, I told him I've read it the half-life of it was more like 18-50 hours, he told the effect of the drug (what you feel when you take it) and the half-life of it are different things, but I've experienced (or think I've had) its effects for much more than 6-8 hours.

Is anybody here certain of how much long its effects lasts?


----------



## Cast Away

3 1/2-4 hours for me, i know of other people that it lasted 10+ hours


----------



## GSH

It depends on your weight, how much you take and how long youve been taking it for. 
I took it for 10 months and got like 10+ hrs for me. I only took it at night because it made me tired and depressed when I took it in the day


----------



## DMBfan

There is no definitive answer since it will affect everybody differently. The average range is probably 8-12 hours +/- 2 hours. It also depends on how you take it, some people take it twice a day and always feel like it's working. The half life tells you almost nothing about the duration of effect. 

In other words, take one and see how long it lasts FOR YOU.


----------



## MissMay1977

I took 2-4 mg last night over a period of 6 hours and I still feel the effects. I feel like I have a hangover. I feel sluggish with no motivation to do anything.


----------



## euphoria

For me, there are about 6-8 hours of strong effects, followed by weak effects tapering off over 2-3 days.


----------



## BradPit

Hi Euphoria were you actually diagnosed with all these? I think I can Identify with 4 of those symptoms ! Why di you mention obsessive compulsive 4 times ? LOL
Oh ok think I just got it!!! LOL...
Schizoid personality disorder, avoidant personality disorder, social anxiety disorder, generalised anxiety disorder, major depressive disorder (atypical), obsessive compulsive disorder, obsessive compulsive disorder, obsessive compulsive disorder, obsessive compulsive disorder


----------



## euphoria

BradPit said:


> Hi Euphoria were you actually diagnosed with all these? I think I can Identify with 4 of those symptoms ! Why di you mention obsessive compulsive 4 times ? LOL
> Oh ok think I just got it!!! LOL...
> Schizoid personality disorder, avoidant personality disorder, social anxiety disorder, generalised anxiety disorder, major depressive disorder (atypical), obsessive compulsive disorder, obsessive compulsive disorder, obsessive compulsive disorder, obsessive compulsive disorder


I was diagnosed with social anxiety, depression and generalised anxiety. Schizoid and avoidant they said couldn't be diagnosed until my 20s (though I show most symptoms), and OCD I never really told them about because it only appears from time to time.

What've you got?


----------

